# Metformin .......side effects????



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi 
I hope I've put this on the right page, apologises if not. We have one Frozen embrie left (last FET bfn) and so we were keen to go for a fresh ICSI cycle. Consultant not keen as I had v bad OHSS needing chest and abdominal drains (my what an experience that was!!). Suggestion was to use Metformin, but me being the idiot I am didn't listen properly . Do you have Metformin for a FET or fresh cycle?? I think he said fresh.......but........ also does it have side effects
I thought that maybe someone out there would know....

very many thanks
Georgie


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi 

Hope this post is not too late metformin is used in fresh cycles to help avoid ohss  sadly i didnt listen and had a scan today and have 40 follicles so very scared 

wishing you lots of luck with your FET  you won't need to do a fresh cycle 

Sara xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Georgie

I used metformin during my last medicated FET and got a BFP.  I took it for a few weeks before the treatment started, and not at the same time as any other medication (actually the clinic put me on the pill for 3 weeks before I started downregging and this is when I took the metformin).  I didn't use metformin with my other FET's and they were negative, so I don't know if the metformin helped or if it was just a coincidence.  I could only take small amounts of metformin because it affects my digestive system, I think most people suffer with these sort of side effects.

Good luck, Liz


----------

